# Pike to ID



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Ola,

Here's an interesting 8" crenicichla coming from Rio Solimoes near Coari (Brazil). Can someone put a name on it ?

Thanks a lot

Adrien


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kool looking fish, i wouldn't know tho...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, what a beauty








No idea what species, though - there are so many...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Look at that pattern on the head, Wow! Like I said in the other topic: You have some great fish


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Holy sh*t............ I ate my baby!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

cr. lenticulata


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a gorgeous pike.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dragonball1012 said:


> cr. lenticulata
> [/img]
> [snapback]833675[/snapback]​












very nice pike


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice Pike! I'll take him off your hands.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

jeh nice fich :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

one of my fav pikes..

supperb.

wish i had a tank running......


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the ID Dragonball







and yes, that's a really cool fish !


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know man im sorry.

But i realy do enjoy the blue in him.


----------

